# Applied Kinesiology/Neuromuscular Sensitivity Testing



## rockingirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Just curious if anyone has tried this? I'm not into alternative medicine, but since my doctor can only offer me Lotronex at this point, I figured what the heck. Might as well give it a go.







So I got "positives" for wheat and dairy, and I've been without both for a week now and have also been taking probiotics and special vitamins. I go back in four weeks to work on my "leaky gut."Anyway, things are the same if not worse (I stopped taking Caltrate, which I think might be the cause of the slightly worse part), I still need Immodium, and it's obvious that food is still traveling much too fast through my digestive system.If I was intolerant to those foods, would I feel better now? Or should I still expect it to take a while?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well, as far as I know pretty much every single person that ever does any alternative testing is told to stop wheat and dairy. So I don't know how well these tests really work for anything.That being said it may take more than a week to see benefit. Especially if you have celiac disease rather than whatever that test means by wheat intolerance and it may depend on what you replaced the wheat and dairy with as some of the replacements are just as likely to set off IBS. As many people have as much problems with soy milk as have problems with cow milk and some people have problems with all starch and potatoes instead of wheat doesn't really fix that.With celiac it may take a few weeks of a strictly gluten free diet (so no barley or rye and without a lot of the processed foods that do not obviously have wheat in them because you don't know which food additives to avoid). Some people with celiac, even with the strictest of diet, never fully go into remission.Do you mean through the whole GI tract (you are losing weight all out of proportion to what you eat and have anemia or other nutritional deficiencies that are not explained by diet). Or do you mean through the colon which means you maintain weight as long as you eat but it comes out loose or watery?The colon only IBS sort of thing really doesn't impact your ability to maintain weight or get nutrition. People who have no colon at all, rather than just have a colon that runs through in hours instead of a day or so, get all their nutrition and calories. It really doesn't have much health impact to have the transit time in the colon sped way up as you do just fine if it is removed. Now coping with the diarrhea and the quality of life impacts can be a major issue.Does the probiotic have FOS or inulin or other prebiotic in it? Sometimes that sets people off way more than the probiotic can help, especially for the first week or two.Also removing wheat or dairy won't get rid of any bile imbalance that the Caltrate may have been helping with. Especially if you replaced low fat starches with higher fat meats. Also some of the veggies and fruits can cause diarrhea problems for some people and you had to have replaced wheat and dairy with something, as I said up there, depends on what you put in to replace what you took out.


----------



## rockingirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks for such an informative reply! I took the blood test for celiacs and didn't have it. I also have taken breath tests for lactose, fructose, and bacterial overgrowth and got positives on the second two. However, my doctor said he thinks I'm getting a false positive on the bacterial overgrowth because I have rapid transit of food. So I guess the fructose could be a false positive too? I AM maintaining weight, so I mean the colon. When I go, it's loose and yellow.It is definitely possible that the wheat replacements could be causing trouble. I have a lot of trouble with veggies, so I was surprised that if indeed this AK test worked, why it wouldn't red flag those. Same with blueberries. I'm not eating either of these, but I've been having a lot of items that typically would be made of wheat like pasta, bread, cereal, etc. with the gluten-free ingredients. These kind of replacement items are things that previously I would never have been eating.The probiotic is by Metagenics. It's a 50/50 mix of lactobacillus acidophilus NCFM and B. infantis. Previously I've tried Digestive Advantage IBS, Align, and some other really expensive one that I stopped very quickly because it made the D worse.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The fructose is more of a yes/no not a what time the hydrogen starts. Either you absorb it when you should or you don't. SIBO is usually more about when you see the Hydrogen, not if you see the hydrogen.It may be worth looking at the fructose restricted diet.http://john.toebes.com/diet.html


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

My nutritionist uses it. It was very helpful finding out what my triggers are. some of the interesting finds were that my triggers tend to change and it showed me how important it is to keep rotating foods so not to get intolerate of everyday things. Some other interesting finds were that...store eggs are bad but fresh farm eggs are goodmany things that had issues with I did not have problems with the organic versionsMy home well water bothered me but distilled water did not.


----------

